# Mains and goals for Northside Cube day 2020



## HooverCuber (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi everyone! I don't have a YouTube channel, so I decided I would post my mains and goals for Northside Cube Day 2020 on here. At the moment I don't have the 5x5 and 6x6 I mention on here, but I will be ordering them later this month. This is posted a fair bit before the comp date, so my goals might be a little outdated.
Mains:
3x3: Mofang Jiaoshi MF3RS3M
4x4: Qiyi Wuque
5x5: Yuxin Little Magic 5x5 M
6x6: Qiyi X-man Design Shadow M
Skewb: Qiyi X-man Design Wingy
Goals:
3x3: Sub 19 single, Sub 21 average.
4x4: Sub 1:10 single, Sub 1:20 average.
5x5: Sub 2:45 single, Sub 3:00 average.
6x6: Sub 4:30 single, Sub 5:00 average.
Skewb: Sub 7 single, Sub 10 average.


----------

